# Motorhome sites near Drusillas in Alfriston East Sussex



## lotusboy (May 3, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a dog and child friendly site close to either Drusillas park in Alfriston or in or around Eastbourne?
Thanks,

Pete.


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Don't know if it is of any help, but we went to Drusillas recently and stayed in a very nice lay by a few yards from the main entrance of Drusillas.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

there is a camp site in seaford called buckle it is right on the beach. dennis


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

There's a really nice CL at Alfriston - keep going through the village and it's near some tennis courts and a riding stable. Must be in the book, which I don't have by me just now. Great dog walks over the Downs, and bags of space for children to run around.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

lotusboy said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone recommend a dog and child friendly site close to either Drusillas park in Alfriston or in or around Eastbourne?
> Thanks,
> Pete.


http://www.crazylane.co.uk/

About five miles from us.

Peter


----------

